# just bought 2nd baitcaster ever



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

pulled the trigger on the daiwa type r got it from tacklewarehouse for 150... think im going to love it...... has to be much better then the abu silvermaxx i have.... any thoughts????


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

The Tatula series is awesome. The 8:1 to will recover the line quickly that's for sure.


----------



## stuckonGMR (Nov 19, 2013)

I just ordered the Abu Garcia Orra sx for 60 bux (end of year clearance) this is my second bait caster... No clue if this is a good buy but so far I like Abu's spinning reels... Thoughts?


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i didnt go for the 8.3:1 i got the 6.3:1 because i wanted more of an all around reel not sure what kinda rod im gonna get yet... looking around 100 bux maybe.... any suggestions? the abu orra sx is theoretically a better reel then the silvermaxx(bc it cost more) but i dont know anything about it....... the silvermaxx i have still works fine and i have gotten well worth the 45 bux i paid for it already have a little over 2 years on it..... and i did keep it fairly clean but didnt take care of it as well as i could have.... which is a mistake i wont make again


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

That orra is nice, I've had mine for three years with no problems, I'm quite pleased with the value, so much so that I just bought the orra winch for cranking, I'm looking forward to getting out there with that thing and a few square bills, but I think I've got some time to kill before that happens.


----------

